# Lenny Kravitz in Mahler 3



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

In 1978 Lenny Kravitz was a member of the California Boys' Choir. He performed with Michael Tilson Thomas, Erich Leinsdorf (!) and Zubin Mehta. With that last conductor he recorded Mahler 3. You can hear him in the 5th track of this performance:

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2015/11/lenny-kravitz-mahler-3-with-zubin-mehta.html

Rolf (Netherlands)


----------

